# HTML-Seite --> Feste Größe



## Avariel (11. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

Ist es möglich festzulegen, dass eine HTML-Seite immer in einer bestimmten Größe geöffnet wird?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (11. Juli 2003)

Hallo,


```
<body onLoad="self.resizeTo(300,300)">
```
sowas? Oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?


bye


----------



## Fabian H (11. Juli 2003)

Und wenn du willst, dass man die Fenstergröße nicht änder kann, dann amch es so:

```
<body onLoad="window.resizeTo(300,300)" onResize="window.resizeTo(300,300)">
```

Is aber AFAIK IE only.


----------



## Avariel (16. Juli 2003)

Danke an alle, funktioniert wunderbar. Und das IE only ist in dem Fall auch nicht schlimm, die User sind stark begrenzt und definitiv allesamt IE-User.


----------



## Fabian H (16. Juli 2003)

Sit doch nicht IE onliy, iwe ich grad seh.
Zumindest gehts in Mozilla Firebird 0.6


----------



## sOnixX (25. September 2003)

*adresszeile*

kann man das fenster auch ohne adresszeile öffnen lassen also nur ein popup, dass sich dann öffnet (ohne, adress-zeile und in eine feste grösse)?


----------

